

Ask HN: How should I design my MS in CS curriculum? - cubecul

I&#x27;m coming from a social science background. I&#x27;ve taken a C++ course, data structures, discrete math and intro to systems programming. I would love some advice on how to think about how best to plan my MS in CS.<p>The requirements are loose: 12 courses in 1 year, generally no restrictions. I have been thinking of primarily two ways to go about this. The first is to just do a well-rounded CS education, pursuing this article[1]. The second is to spend nearly all the courses in cognitive systems. In this case, when the course schedule doesn&#x27;t provide much in the area, I would propose an independent reading modeled after a course from a stronger school (probably Stanford).<p>If I&#x27;m not interested in pursuing more school after this, does it matter what route I take? Is this actually a useful question to ask? If so, what do I lose&#x2F;gain by going one way or another?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;matt.might.net&#x2F;articles&#x2F;what-cs-majors-should-know&#x2F;
======
ScottBurson
What do you want to do with the MS after you get it?

~~~
cubecul
Move in the PM direction, though how to get there is still up in the air

------
masters3d
What school is this?

~~~
cubecul
Northwestern

